# Gordon Hayward



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is Hayward worth the big bucks? It will be interesting to see what the jazz will do this offseason with Hayward being a restricted free agent. Don't blame the guy for testing the water .


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hayward is a good piece to the puzzle…but, he is not the centerpiece as the Jazz brass may have hoped! Don't give him a max deal!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wouldn't start with a top 10 team. And if he is your best player, your team is in trouble.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed Gary. He is "the guy" on a real bad team. I suspect he will get 10-11 million per year. His max coming off of a rookie contract is around 14.5 million per year. Personally I think his true market value is between 9-10. He had a chance to really shine this year and failed to do so. He was far too inconsistent. He would make a great third best player on a good team and decent second best. I really doubt that he will really get way overpaid and max out because he lacks the ability to create his own shot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just hope the younger Miller doesn't make the same mistake the old man did with AK years ago. Best player on a really bad team and overpaid out the wazoo for him. Then once they got a couple of decent players, ended up on the bench. Hayward is AK.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Keep Burke and Burkes. Throw the rest in the ditch, including Haymaker and Favors. If they haven't shined by now, they never will.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Gotta disagree on the "throw the rest in the ditch. Lets see what a decent coach does with them. As for Hayward I hope we can keep him for the 9-10 million a year mentioned above. You do realize he is one of only four players this year to average 16, 5 and 5. Can't name the others off the top of my head but it was an exclusive group. I hope he continues to play here but my bet is he goes east and is overpaid.


----------

